# serial spammers active



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

a serial spammer is just active, I understand nobody can be on 24h watch


----------



## JimD (Feb 3, 2003)

It didn’t last long and I don’t need any shoes.


----------



## fudidudi (Aug 20, 2013)

I could actually need some shoes, but my plan is still to take care of that outside of the SOTW forums. Dunno, thinking outside the box here.


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

JimD said:


> It didn't last long and I don't need any shoes.


Well, most people need shoes at one time or another. The real question is, "Do I need new shoes today?"


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

in the past we had attacks from spammers which caught the protections by surprise and in a very short time put up dozens of ads, the ridiculous thing is always why?
If there is one thing which is guaranteed to put me off buying anything is a spamming campaign .


----------



## Arundo Donax (Oct 25, 2007)

I’ve seen spam even in YouTube comments. 

The problem is that the cost and risk of spamming is zero to the spammers. If they get one response (purchase) out of 10,000 or even 100,000 spams, it’s all worth it to them.

The reason there was no spam during Paleolithic times is that the spammer would’ve had to invest time and materials to paint spam in every cave for little or no return on investment. Someone might also kill him.


----------



## fudidudi (Aug 20, 2013)

Those cave paintings though, right?

“Hey!!! This is just uncanny! I was just looking for a mammoth yesterday and now there’s nothing but ads for mammoth hunting on my cave wall! Sheesh!”


----------



## nvilletele (Dec 16, 2014)

So there's a spammer in the works?


----------



## Arundo Donax (Oct 25, 2007)

fudidudi said:


> ...
> "Hey!!! This is just uncanny! I was just looking for a mammoth yesterday and now there's nothing but ads for mammoth hunting on my cave wall! Sheesh!"


LOL.

For the 2024 solar eclipse I was thinking of going to Mazatlán because it lies in the center of the path of totality. As a test, I would periodically and randomly say "Mazatlán" to my phone, hoping it was spying on me and would offer vacation suggestions. No luck so far.


----------

